# Trip Report: Jefferson Lines



## jebr (Jan 22, 2013)

So, I (finally) have decided to type up this trip report. Should've done it earlier, but oh well.

I traveled from Alexandria, MN to Sioux City, IA, going to Sioux City on 11 January 2013 and returning on 13 January 2013.

*Alexandria, MN - Minneapolis, MN (932a: 11 January 2013, 8:25 AM to 10:55 AM)*

I arrived at the Pilot gas station (the station in Alexandria) around 7:55 AM, after traveling in some mediocre weather conditions (numerous schools were two hours late or cancelled due to ice on the roads.) I bought myself a gas station breakfast after not being able to flag down anyone in the Subway for a few minutes.

The bus arrived around 8:20 AM and left around 8:30 AM. This was a Rocket Rider bus, which was a standard coach bus with more leg room and wi-fi. Some outlets were available, but they didn't work on this leg. Nor did the XM radio. There were only about 10 passengers on this bus (which held true for almost every other bus.)

We took a quick rest stop in St. Cloud and picked up a few passengers. We then stopped in Monticello and Maple Grove, but picked up no additional passengers. We eventually arrived in Minneapolis roughly on-time.

I ventured out to deposit some cash and perhaps get something to eat. I was stopped for about five minutes by security in the skyway (they chatted with me about what I was doing, etc. and finally asked to see what was in my coat pockets. Just my hat and gloves, which are a necessity in a Minnesota winter.) Ultimately, I simply deposited my cash at the bank and decided against food (lines, and wasn't terribly hungry.)

I waited for about an hour in the Minneapolis terminal. There are a few plugins, along with free wi-fi. Numerous passengers were stranded in Minneapolis after all buses going west along the route I came down on were cancelled due to the winter storms. (I got lucky, as they cancelled a few runs going down to Minneapolis after mine also.)

About 12:50 PM, I boarded my next bus.

*Minneapolis, MN to Sioux Falls, SD (711: 11 January 2013, 1:00 PM - 5:45 PM)*

This bus was also a Rocket Rider bus. Again, fairly comfortable with only a few people on the bus. Our driver also played a few movies, though the XM radio didn't seem to work. Outlets were available and working, and this (and every other bus) had a sign above seats with outlets.

Stopped in Albert Lea for some food and passengers, and then made our way to Worthington for another pit stop. After that, we arrived in Sioux Falls about 15 minutes late.

The station there was small but nice, being under six months old. There's a Subway next door, which I used to get supper. After that, I waited in the station for about a half-hour until my next bus started to board.

*Sioux Falls, SD to Sioux City, IA (706: 11 January 2013, 7:00 PM - 8:55 PM)*

Regular bus here, which meant limited leg room. Luckily, the bus was quite empty, and I could use the seat next to me to stretch out and gain some leg room. We stopped about an hour down the road (why so soon?) for a rest stop at a McDonald's (no passengers here) and then made our way to Sioux City, where I departed to a bus garage with my ride waiting. Good thing, too, because the terminal wasn't open and I would've been out in the cold.

_Return trip in next post...should be up by the end of the night._


----------



## jebr (Jan 22, 2013)

_*Return Trip*_

*Sioux City, IA to Sioux Falls, SD (502: 13 January 2013, 12:55 PM to 2:30 PM)*

Waited with my ride to Sioux City in their vehicle, as the station wasn't open. Bus arrived on-time, boarded, and made our way up the interstate to Sioux Falls, arriving a few minutes early into Sioux Falls. About 10 people on the bus, regular bus with less-than-ideal leg room.

Transferred in a busy Sioux Falls bus station, thanks to numerous transfers after buses started running again after the storm.

*Sioux Falls, SD to Minneapolis, MN (702: 13 January 2013, 2:55 PM to 8:00 PM)*

This bus was the fullest, with every pair of seats being used (but no one having to share a pair unless they wanted to.) We stopped numerous times along the way, most annoyingly in Fairmont and Owatonna, where the stop was a few miles from the interstate but we didn't have any pick-ups or drop-offs. (Seriously, they need to do better with having on-call stops in these locations.

Food options were at about 4:30 at a Burger King in Jackson, MN and a gas station around 6:30 in Albert Lea. We were on-time until Burnsville, where we lost about 5-10 minutes and didn't make it up.

During the transfer, I stored my bags in the baggage lockers (paid $3 total.) Went to Target Field via the skyway to go to the light rail down to MOA...which I found out closed early on Sundays, so no stores were open. Turned around, came back, and walked back through the skyway to the terminal. Waited for a few hours in the terminal until my final bus.

*Minneapolis, MN to Alexandria, MN (931: 13 January 2013, 1:15 AM to 3:45 AM)*

The seats were a lot thicker and different on this route: a leather/cloth mix. However, since they didn't take out any seats, it cut majorly into the leg room and made me glad that the bus was pretty empty. Fell asleep until St. Cloud, where there was a rest stop (and the bus driver kept the interior lights on during the entire rest stop. I was sleeping!) Fell back asleep with the covers over my face to block the interior lights, and slept until Alexandria, where I departed.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey, this is the first bus trip report I've seen on here! How'd you like your ride on that D4505 (Rocket Rider)? I wonder what those other buses were, maybe J4500s or the Prevost H3-41/H3-45. Maybe that weird bus with thick seats was an old LeMirage.

I heard you didn't like the Megabus J4500s, so I hope the D4505 was better. I don't like the J4500 much myself, it looks cool but it's not that nice to ride.


----------



## jebr (Jan 23, 2013)

They were all D4505s, except for the final one from Minneapolis to Alexandria. The Rocket Rider was quite nice. Only thing that would have made it better would have been outlets at every seat, much like Greyhound Express. Really, Jefferson Lines (and all intercity bus services) should go without one row for the additional seating. Americans are getting bigger, after all. 

The final one was an MCI, and it seemed to be refurbished with their new branding. That's all I could glean off of it, sorry.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 23, 2013)

jebr said:


> They were all D4505s, except for the final one from Minneapolis to Alexandria. The Rocket Rider was quite nice. Only thing that would have made it better would have been outlets at every seat, much like Greyhound Express. *Really, Jefferson Lines (and all intercity bus services) should go without one row for the additional seating.* Americans are getting bigger, after all.
> The final one was an MCI, and it seemed to be refurbished with their new branding. That's all I could glean off of it, sorry.


Yeah, that's why I love the Greyhound D4505. All extra legrooom, and wider, more private, too. I always liked the old block seats on the Americruisers, I don't like the tapered seats on many modern buses.


----------



## railiner (Jan 24, 2013)

Interesting read.....thanks for posting!

Regarding those 'tapered' seats....I agree with Swadian Hardcore. The reason they offered that design was primarily for the benefit of tours. They are better for sightseeing purposes, and let passengers, especially the smaller senior's, see around them better. But they are not nearly as comfortable for overnight travel.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Jan 25, 2013)

railiner said:


> Interesting read.....thanks for posting! Regarding those 'tapered' seats....I agree with Swadian Hardcore. The reason they offered that design was primarily for the benefit of tours. They are better for sightseeing purposes, and let passengers, especially the smaller senior's, see around them better. But they are not nearly as comfortable for overnight travel.


So that's what they were designed for! Do you know what they are officialy called? Apparently not "tapered" seats.

Yeah, don't know why a bunch are being used on line-hauls, maybe they are cheaper and/or lighter.


----------



## railiner (Jan 25, 2013)

Not sure what that model was called by its manufacturer(s), but we have gotten away from them in recent years, as we now have the 'safety containment' type seats with larger seatbacks with integral lap/shoulder belts. These protect passengers in the event of a serious accident even if belts are not worn. Some smaller senior's complain about them obscuring their visibility, but on the whole, they are probably better for them....


----------

